# Any Updates on the SVS Giveaway?



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Its now September 5th. I was wondering what the timeline for the drawing was and if there are any updates to report.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we will have the drawing some time this week.


----------

